# Indonesian: penyanggongan



## kata2

Di Balik Resleting Celana Pria Ini, Ada Sabu Tersimpan - beritajatim news

" ........... Retno menjelaskan, penangkapan itu berawal dari adanya informasi masyarakat. Pada saat bersamaan, polisi juga mendapatkan info bahwa Rodal hendak melakukan transaksi SS di sekitar alun-alun Jombang. Selanjutnya, petugas membuntuti pelaku serta melakukan penyanggongan. .............."

*What does "penyanggongan" mean? *


----------



## Rani_Author

"Penyanggongan" is "pengadangan" ("ambush" in English):

1. A process, a way, an act to block (proses, cara, perbuatan untuk mengadang).
2. A surprise attack by people lying in wait in a concealed position (serangan mendadak di tengah perjalanan). Or literally, serangan mendadak oleh orang-orang yang berbaring menunggu dalam posisi tersembunyi.

The other meaning is "tempat untuk mengadang" (a place to block).


----------



## kata2

Thanks for your reply. 

What is the "root word" of "penyanggongan"?


----------



## kata2

Your signature: "Learn a respect from Italians!They would say,"Complimenti x il tuo italiano!" 4 beginners "

*"Respect" is an uncountable noun in that case.
*
*respect noun - Definition, pictures, pronunciation and usage notes | Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com*
*

(1) Learn to respect from .............................. (I guess )

(2) Learn respect from .................................. (I guess )

(3) Learn a respect from ................................ (I guess  )*


----------



## Rani_Author

kata2 said:


> What is the "root word" of "penyanggongan"?



Sanggong.

Pe + (nasalisasi) + sanggong + an.
Pe + {ny + (S is always omitted)} + the rest of the word + an.



kata2 said:


> Your signature: "Learn a respect from Italians!They would say,"Complimenti x il tuo italiano!" 4 beginners "
> 
> *"Respect" is an uncountable noun in that case.
> *
> *respect noun - Definition, pictures, pronunciation and usage notes | Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com*
> 
> *(2) Learn respect from .................................. (I guess ) *



However, thanks for the correction.

But, if you always edit all of my mistakes in English, it would take years. I'm incapable in English. The only one reason I learned English is because it's an internationational language. Nothing else more. Sorry for saying that I was never interested in and falled in love with English. As I say in my profile: "The complicated languages based on my opinion? The Germanik languages (Deutsch/ German, Nederlands/ Dutch, English, etc). That's why I need too much time to practise my English like this."

I'm much better in Italian, Spanish, Tetum, Malay, and Bengali. Or... if you learn another languages, besides English, Indonesian, and Malay, just tell me! I try to explain you in another language. Maybe it would be better. Or... if you prefer if I would write in simple or intermediate Indonesian, I would try it. However, I believe that you are enough ready to read all of simple or intermediate Indonesian explanations.

But, I permit you to copy all of my English sentences to the "English Only" forum if you are interested in debating them anytime you feel that my English is incorrect. And I permit you to tag me anytime you discuss it in the other forum.


P.S.: If you feel that we should exchange any language as a recompensation, don't worry, I'm preparing a lot of questions for you about your native mother tongue and culture!


----------



## kata2

Thanks for your reply and advice.


----------

